# why does my gecko pee on me?



## clairet (Feb 15, 2010)

Why does my female gargoyle gecko pee on me everytime I pick her up? :blush:I have had her and another female gargoyle gecko since last wednesday.


----------



## maddragon29 (Oct 16, 2008)

alot of animals will wee on you when they are scared. Its probably cause shes petrified. Dont handle her for long if you do handle her at the moment, take her out then put her back to get her used to the fact that being picked up doesn't mean being eaten. Plus she's probably still just settling in if you only just got her a week ago.


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

I have heard that cresties have a tendancy to do so. I was told by the women in the pet shop when i bought mine. He has done it to my partner a few times as well as pooped but does not seem frightened when handled infact often enjoys it i think! I wonder if its to do with marking or scenting u?? do u wash ur hands before handling or wear strong perfume?


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

The simple answer is that she doesn't enjoy being handled.
Gargoyles are notorious for this kind of behaviour, although saying that, my female has never done it to me and I've had her longer than a year.
I personally would avoid handling her until she's better settled. Once she's eating properly and exhibiting normal behaviour (if she isn't already) then you can try and get her used to handling.


----------



## clairet (Feb 15, 2010)

Thank you for the info, I wash my hands before and after handling them and I dont wear perfume. They also dont appear to be eating the locust and wont touch their food if mixed with gecko complete food. Not sure of their age but are approx 10.5cm long. should i be taking the locust out if not eaten?
sorry for all the questions.


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

Definatly remove any dead locusts because u dont knwo why they died so its better the cresties dont eat them. I wud personally remove the locusts each day. maybe try not mixing her food with gecko mix. if she is not eacting properly nd wee's when hanled then def leave her be for a while as it now sounds like she is unsettled and nervous. perhaps just give her time to adjust. by replacing her food and water daily and spraying the tank then se will get used to ur movement, scent and general presence which will help put her at ease! ope this helps! xx


----------



## James D (Nov 17, 2008)

The fact they aren't eating properly suggests they haven't yet settled. If you're only trying a few locusts at a time then I wouldn't worry too much about removing them.
I've found that the only livefood my female will eat are mealworms. She will completely ignore every other type of insect...she does love her fruit mix though.

My advice would be to leave them alone and just keep trying a variety of foods until they're eating properly.


----------



## beans333 (Jan 8, 2010)

James D i wondered if u could look at my post called chinese water dragon, I knwo in this post we're talking about cresties but u sed about only eating mealworm! please take a peek u might be able to help me!


----------



## clairet (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks again for the info, will get mealworms today, hopefully she will settle soon


----------



## Michelle G (Feb 27, 2008)

My garg weed and pooped on me last week...I havent had her long and was feeding her some repashy from a spoon to help the taming process. 

She was more than happy to sit and take the food but when I stopped she decided to try do a runner....I caught her just before she went down the back of the sofa and when she was firmly back on my hand she went to the toilet on me! 

Ive decided to try leave her alone again for a week or so and then try again with the handling.....she also wont eat any live. I have tried afew diff things including mealies. She is scared of locusts..lol. 
But she does polish off her repashy 2 part diet with no issues! Makes a change from the tiny amount my crestie eats! x


----------



## Anann B (Dec 23, 2013)

Michelle G said:


> My garg weed and pooped on me last week...I havent had her long and was feeding her some repashy from a spoon to help the taming process.
> 
> She was more than happy to sit and take the food but when I stopped she decided to try do a runner....I caught her just before she went down the back of the sofa and when she was firmly back on my hand she went to the toilet on me!
> 
> ...


My garg is the opposite. He loves crickets and locust but never seems to eat cgd


----------

